# Rant: ADA HQI/PC pendant



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

I'm about to visit ADG's gallery with some folk from our plant club and I will see most of the equipment myself. An exciting trip for everybody! Below are some observations about the most expensive ADA light pendant:










The pendant has a 150 watt HQI bulb and two 36 watt Power Compact bulbs. The HQI bulb is one of the two Metal Halide bulbs in the world with acceptable Kelvin temperature and color made specifically for planted tanks. The other bulb is also made by ADA - the HQI "Green" - which from what I have gathered cast a slight green color and brings up very intense greens.

The look of the pendant is unique and very classy. But if we look at the way the light bulbs are placed some things don't seem right:

- The reflector of the HQI bulb has no side panels. It's basically an inversed "V". The light that goes to the side (left and right) will not reflect back. That is not visible on the picture above, I noticed it in an AquaJournal photo.

- The heat from the HQI bulb escapes freely only under the pendant. No ventilation holes on top of the fixture. Maybe the side radiators help a lot in reducing the heat.

- I don't know if the pendant has a fan. Or if it needs one. "Maybe the side radiators..."

- The Power Compact bulbs have no reflectors. That maybe ok given the current ADA paradigm about alternating periods of low and high light. But:

- The Power Compact bulbs are exposed almost completely so if the pendant is even a little above your eyes a lot of light will glare in your face. Mount the pendant at about 5 ft. height. Sit on your couch. Aye!... But on the pictures in the AquaJournal I see that the PCs wouldn't be a problem at all if you are viewing the tank from the best angle - dead center - and from a certain distance.

- The underside of the pendant is not reflective. Light bouncing from the water surface cannot be reflected back. But pendants with reflective underside can't look cheesier than that.

I have no idea if any of these detail make any difference. The biggest drawback to me would be the light glare if your eyes are anywhere under the pendant.

*That being said I'd buy an ADA pendant any day with no hesitation.*  The stylish look is somehow simple and attractive - like a blocky and chunky Leica rangefinder camera that has a timeless design:










--Nikolay


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I noticed the lack of reflectors for the PC's as well. It seems like it might be a lot of energy wasted. Electric isnt cheap these days. Amano seems to mount these lights a foot or so above the tank, I wonder if your "sitting on the couch......Aye" comment is less or more then we might image? Either way, I have some ideas to get a bunch of these, hopefully you can follow up after you see them in person.

Thanks

jB


----------



## adin (Oct 9, 2004)

you're such a cutie


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

There is actually a bit more of an enclosure on the PCs. I think it was removed in the photo. However, it still has no reflector.

It is most definately an item where function follows form. Not sure if I would get it. While it looks very nice, there are other fixtures that also look nice and are more soundly design from a function point of view.


----------



## bathysphere (Jan 30, 2006)

are you sure about the no reflectors? if you look really closely at the picture, you can see... a reflection-- of the bulb and the socket and the clip. my mini ada fixture definitely has a reflector.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

bathysphere said:


> are you sure about the no reflectors? if you look really closely at the picture, you can see... a reflection-- of the bulb and the socket and the clip. my mini ada fixture definitely has a reflector.


I think you are right. There is a reflector in there. Good eye!!

jB


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

ok. there is but I don't count it LOL. The "enclosure" missing in the photo fits snugly around th elight so you prettu much loose 270° of lighting. THe reflector you see is a flat mirror or polished aluminum behind the light.


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Gomer said:


> THe reflector you see is a flat mirror or polished aluminum behind the light.


Exactly! It is useless at evenly/effectively distributing the light.

If you want combos look at: 
*Outer Orbit
*Coralife Aqualight Pro
*Maristar (T5HO instead of PC and no lunar lights)


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

however, when I spoke with amano, he said that the PC's were for "viewing pleasure" more so than plant lighting and that plant lighting is via the HQI


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

Gomer said:


> however, when I spoke with amano,


lolz i bet it feels good to say that


----------

